
What Americans Fear the Most - ashbrahma
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2015/10/what-americans-fear-the-most.html
======
bko
Top fear is "Corruption of Government Officials". That's a great fear as it
serves as a litmus test:

Conservative: government wants to take away my guns

Liberal: corporations run the government

Libertarian: government is yielding ever more power in society

Finally, an issue we can all get behind.

------
kwhitefoot
Is corruption of government officials a real problem in the US? What do they
mean by government officials? Civil servants?

